#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Проги и Линуксы

## Dorje Dugarov

Здесь Линукс по монгольски... http://openmn.sourceforge.net/

Старописьменной ветки правда нет.

Есть неплохая прога тут http://www.catchysoft.com/CMEditor.exe

Обсуждение программки проходит http://www.buryatia.org/modules.php?...ewtopic&t=8998

Программка постоянно улучшается, спасибо Жаргалу Бадагарову.

----------


## Gasyoun

Сам пользовался? Жаль, что нужна отдельная прога...

----------

